# Battery warning issue



## CGC13 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello all,
This is essentially a continuation of an old thread.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/thinkpad-t430-battery-status-problem.64426/
Every minute I am getting a warning in my Konsole.
"Broadcast Message from root@w510-fbsd.local 
        (no tty) at 9:17 EST...                                                

Warning: Battery is at -1 minutes."
Nothing proposed in that thread has solved this issue.
This is running in a VirtualBox VM on a laptop and I used the desktop-installer to install it. Would there be any harm in deleting /usr/local/share/desktop-installer/Scripts/battery_shutdown.sh?

Thanks


----------



## Maelstorm (Feb 25, 2018)

Not sure, but it looks like the daemon that is monitoring battery life is not getting the correct information from the battery about how much charge is left...or more likely is that it is getting the correct information but it's either in a format that isn't understood or there's a bug in the monitoring program.  Battery life data formats are under the ACPI spec I believe.

Instead of deleting the file, you could probably disable the monitoring daemon which is what is actually printing the messages in the first place.  As an alternative, you could do `chmod -x /usr/local/share/desktop-installer/Scripts/battery_shutdown.sh` to prevent the file from executing as well, which I believe is a better option.


----------



## b3gg3s (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi there,

I am handling with exactly the same problem on different devices.

I tried all steps in the origininal post (chaning the script, changing the execution rights), and I even deleted the battery_shutdown.sh

There is no change at all, so maybe the link to the script is broken?

Edit: I tried to deactivate all daemons in rc.conf, but there was also no change.

What I recognized during bootup, there is a call of /sbin/sysctl - n hw.acpi.battery.time which throws the message.
Can I deactivate this module somehow?

Best regards,
Sebastian


----------



## errandonea (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello,

I had the same problem after using desktop-installer.

desktop-installer had edited /etc/rc.local to call /usr/local/sbin/battery_shutdown.sh at boot time (and then, it calls itself again every minute).

I removed this line from /etc/rc.local, then "reboot".

No more annoying warnings. 

Good bye

Brice


----------

